# Rear brake caliper resetting (how many times to turn)



## alexp94 (Feb 1, 2010)

I am doing a rear brake job for the first time on my '04 Jetta GLI. This may be a stupid question but I don't want to ruin anything so I want to ask to make sure.
I have the proper tool to reset the caliper but my question is how do you know when to stop turning it? I keep turning and turning and turning and it just keeps going in. Will it completely stop at some point? 
Anyone's help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks
Alex


----------



## KrazyHorse (Dec 29, 2001)

*Re: Rear brake caliper resetting (alexp94)*

Yes, eventually it will stop. just make sure that your cap is off the brake fluid...


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Rear brake caliper resetting (KrazyHorse)*

Yes..make sure you turn it all the way in so it will reset completely...I didn't do that on my MKV (was not changin pads, just moving to bigger rotors, so I thought I could just turn it in a little..)...I ended up with some pad drag and a hot rotor on one side..had to pull caliper and reset all the way. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slowbluVW (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: Rear brake caliper resetting (alexp94)*

Slowly turn the piston in until it lightly bottoms out in the caliper....you'll know when you are there because the piston won't go in any further. At that point, you are good to go.


----------



## The Driver (Dec 13, 2009)

Just a quick question (i know it's stupid), are you guys using a c-clamp to reset it or a caliper retractor tool? because I am going to change the rear break bad on my 98 gti too. but all i have is a c-clamp...
Thanks


----------

